# Bighorn dance



## MichaelHodges (Jan 2, 2014)

Canon 6D, 300 f4 L IS, Montana (the most important ingredient).


---------------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Michael.
Stunning action shot, we're they posturing or did they butt heads? Do they ever not butt heads?
Thanks for showing us. 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Valvebounce,

They did not butt heads on this one. I'm no bighorn expert, but when observing this band, the split between butting heads and not was about 60/40.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Michael.
Thanks for clarifying that.
Cheers Graham.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 17, 2014)

MichaelHodges said:


> Canon 6D, 300 f4 L IS, Montana (the most important ingredient).
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> ...



Great shot! Was this recent? I see no snow.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, Northstar.

This was taken in late November, western Montana. The snow was up higher, but it was bitterly cold.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 18, 2014)

If they didn't butt heads...are you saying they just kind of got close to each other and stopped? Or did they kind of run past each other and pretend nothing happened?


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

Fantastic Image Michael! Love it! 8)



MichaelHodges said:


> Canon 6D, 300 f4 L IS, Montana (the most important ingredient).
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> ...


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 25, 2014)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------

